# Just wanting your opinions...



## BlackBrute10 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thinking about trading my 30" monsters for some 31" Skinny Laws... Am i making a good or bad move in your opinions ??? Any advice will be greatly appreciated, thanks from orange tx.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I haven't rode monsters but they were going to be my next tire. 31 laws are nice but I wouldn't want all skinny. If you trade I would look into swapping two skinnys for two wides down the road.




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------

